# Sigma 17-70?



## Cory (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like the new Sigma 17-70 is nearing an intro. I'm considering replacing my 30 1.4 with it for everything except for sports (I use my 100 2.0 and 200 2.8 for that). Another option is to keep the 30 and add a Tokina 11-16, but I do like the one-lens-solutions and 17mm might be enough.
My camera's a T1i and I really like that "L" quality that I get with my prime. Might a Sigma zoom be at least a little similar in that regard to a Sigma prime? I got a good one, too, that's sharp everywhere.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 5, 2013)

I think sigma are releasing a new 30mm Art series f1.4 too
if the 35mm is anything to go by you might want to wait for that little bad boy


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2013)

The 17-70 just became available so it should be here in two days. I do like primes and use my telephoto primes wide open all the time, but I do tend to like more DOF for non-sports photography and usually use a flash when needing more light closer up so this might be "it". The OS might be a good thing too.
The pending 30 1.4 "II", though, looks pretty tidy as well. 

 :-* :


----------



## wayno (Feb 5, 2013)

I had the earlier version 17-70 2.8-4. Good lens for the price but IQ nothing stellar. Versatile but not in the L class - nowhere near.


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 9, 2013)

The new Sigmas promise better QC but the optical formula of the 17-70mm is, as far as I know, unchanged. So, what you'll be getting should be something akin to a golden sample of the previous version.

The 30mm f/1.4 and 17-70mm lenses have different uses and advantages so a comparison doesn't mean much. Just be aware that the zoom won't match the low-light ability or thin depth of field of the 30mm. If, as you say, you've got a good copy of the 30mm, I'd recommend you hang on to it if you possibly can.


----------

